# Advice for a 10 gallon?



## TheFishDragon (May 20, 2009)

Well...I hope this is the right place to put this...

Anyway, I've got an old 10 gallon tank from my hermit crab days sitting in storage currently and as soon as I get my dad to get it out, I'll most likely be setting it up. =3 Being the nut I am, I'm already thinking about what to put in it xD
Buuuuut I can't seem to settle with something, my mind is changing every hour! Not that theres any rush, I have no clue how long until I can get it and then it has to cycle of course. But I would like to have at least a little bit of a plan x3
Any thoughts as to what to do with it? I'd just like some opinions from fellow hobbyists x3


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

How about a few plants and some cherry shrimp or bumble bee shrimp? They breed readily, and 'swim' around the tank like fish. Its a very easy sustainable colony.


----------



## TheFishDragon (May 20, 2009)

Hmm....why not? xD I've never had a green thumb, perhaps I'll try my hand with some plants in the smaller tank first. Shrimp sound kind of interesting, something a little different =3


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

try tetras and plants if u want plants those neons look great and u can find diy co2 reactors for the plants those are simple u could also keep mayb a few dwarf puffers like maybe one or two and three would be pushin it but i always wanted to do that with my ten gallon


----------

